# Huge hack of US government databases hits 21.5 million people.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*I am going to sub-title this China Is Not Our Friend.* 
I suspect them and Russia, every time there is a big attack or outage. Sometimes I am right, sometimes I am wrong, but I always suspect them. 
This was a big one, but they will get bigger. I have had people mock me for saying things like that.That does not make it go away.:rant:
It matters because, if they are Army & Navy personnel, they are full-time. And it ain't just your credit card that they are after, they can do damage untold*.*

Hackers have stolen personal information from millions more people than previously estimated in a massive attack on US government databases. 
The Office of Personnel Management which handles human resources says data has been stolen from 21.5 million people who have undergone background checks. 
This includes their Social Security numbers. That is in addition to data on over 4 million current and former federal workers stolen in what is being called a "separate but related" incident.

Many people were affected by both hacks. * China has been widely seen as the prime suspect in the breach, which the US considers one of the most damaging on record.* Beijing firmly denies any involvement. OPM said in a statement that its investigation had found no information "at this time" to suggest any misuse or further dissemination of the information stolen from its systems.
Huge hack of US government databases hits 21.5 - One News Page VIDEO


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is just one reason the current administration wants to divert everyone's attention through bogus crises like rebel flags and gay marriage.

What else are they tring to hide?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Was not a Hack . It is not a Hack when the door is left wide open . Their are people determined to bring America down. many are part of this administration. These releases of data are just part of the plan.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is why the government collect everything they can on you including medical records so they or anyone they designate can make life miserable for you. appears that way anyhow.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I just learned that if you have filled out a SF-68 since 2000, you are likely affected. "National Security Questionnaire"

https://www.opm.gov/cybersecurity/

SF-68 --> https://www.opm.gov/Forms/pdf_fill/sf86.pdf


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you listened when OPM director Katherine Archuleta was being question about hacks on Government data, you would have known quickly she had no idea what she was talking about or what the questions being ask of her meant. It would have been clear she had no business being the OPM director .
There is a reason people like her a put in places like that , it is to insure they fail.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Smitty, you just described the reason for the "post turtle".


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Smitty901, Washington DC is full of talking heads.*



Smitty901 said:


> If you listened when OPM director Katherine Archuleta was being question about hacks on Government data, you would have known quickly she had no idea what she was talking about or what the questions being ask of her meant. It would have been clear she had no business being the OPM director .
> There is a reason people like her a put in places like that , it is to insure they fail.


Smitty901,
Washington DC is full of talking heads, and she is one more. They are babbling idiots who could not drive a car cost-to-coast. 
Because they would get lost AND be involved in multiple pile-ups. The nation is in the hands of nin-com-poops.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems that on every angle, this nation is being prepared for the Great Take Down.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> It seems that on every angle, this nation is being prepared for the Great Take Down.


It seems that something scary is afoot, it is just really hard to tell what it is at times. 
I don't trust the government to get things right. And I suspect them of doing criminal things.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't recall the name of the movie, but aliens took out the white house and congress, an old woman cheered!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> It seems that something scary is afoot, it is just really hard to tell what it is at times.
> I don't trust the government to get things right. And I suspect them of doing criminal things.


You and about half the folks in this country would agree!!


----------

